# Black eQualizer: Frage an Benutzer



## Rise-BRZ (26. April 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin dabei mir einen neuen Monitor zu suchen. 

Jetzt frage ich mich ob die Black eQualizer-Technik von Benq einen wirklichen Vorteil bringt (professionell gesehen).

Bitte die, die das benutzen oder getestet haben, mal ihr Erfahrungen zu posten. Habe dazu nichts finden können (oder bin zu blöd).

Gruß

Rise-BRZ


----------



## chiller (27. April 2013)

Für CS 1.6 und die Eckencamper die nen Zelt gemietet haben ganz praktisch. In BF3 merkts man auch oft. in COD bringts nix da es ja ein sehr schneller Shooter ist. (BenQ 2411T)

Aber wenn ich professionel spielen will, nehm ich meine alten CRT


----------



## TSchaK (27. April 2013)

Ich habe bei meinem Benq xl2420t 3 Profile gespeichert.
Eins für's arbeiten (ohne equalizer)
Und 2 identische mit dem Unterschied dass bei einem der aktiviert ist und bei einem nicht. Normalerweise spiele ich ohne, aber wenn ich z.B. bei pCars ein Nachtrennen fahre schalte ich um und spüre einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen...

Sehr schön ist auch das das Bild nicht einfach aufgehellt wird, sondern wirklich nur die Stellen wo es sein soll. So bleibt auch das was schwarz sein soll, schwarz und helle Stellen werden nicht überbelichtet.
Man kann auch einstellen wie sehr der Effekt sein soll (ich glaube von 0 bis 15).

Sonst ist der Bildschirm nicht wirklich zur Bildverarbeitung geeignet, da er allgemein keine hohe Farbtreue hat, wobei mit den Einstellung noch einiges geht

EDIT:
Hier mal ein kurzer Abschnitt dazu in einem Test
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-benq-xl2420t-teil3.html#OSD


----------

